# New home for Fudge



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

I am hoping to find a new







home for my cat Fudge.

I found her on the streets in the Middle East two years ago when I was teaching there. She had three kittens with her. Fortunately I found homes for the kittens but nobody wanted the mother cat so I kept her.

I brought her back to the UK and she is in excellent health. Litter trained, neutered, microchipped and insured. Fudge is very affectionate and friendly.

I have to give her up as my housing situation has changed. I am forced to live with my parents again. My mum hates cats and wants Fudge gone.

So I am desperately trying to find a good and loving home for her. If you can help or offer advice please please get in touch.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a shame that you can't keep Fudge - she is beautiful.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely girl, so sorry that you've got to give her up after everything you've done for her. Can you say roughly how old she is and what area you live in?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You are obviously very fond of her and concerned for her welfare. Do you really want to rehome her or would you prefer to find her a foster home until your circumstances change if that were a possibility...and as previously asked, where in the country is Fudge currently living??


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for your responses. In answer to your questions, I live in London and when I took Fudge to the vet in Bahrain for all her initial vaccinations, she was estimated as being born in 2010. 
I just want Fudge to be safe, loved and happy and so I will fob my mum off and keep looking until I am sure that will be the case. I don't know when my living situation will change, so I am hoping for a permanent home for her- but of course I will take her back if things don't work out in her new home.


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

Calvine said:


> You are obviously very fond of her and concerned for her welfare. Do you really want to rehome her or would you prefer to find her a foster home until your circumstances change if that were a possibility...and as previously asked, where in the country is Fudge currently living??





Charity said:


> What a lovely girl, so sorry that you've got to give her up after everything you've done for her. Can you say roughly how old she is and what area you live in?


I live in east London and Fudge is approximately 5 years old.


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

Calvine said:


> You are obviously very fond of her and concerned for her welfare. Do you really want to rehome her or would you prefer to find her a foster home until your circumstances change if that were a possibility...and as previously asked, where in the country is Fudge currently living??


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

Charity said:


> What a lovely girl, so sorry that you've got to give her up after everything you've done for her. Can you say roughly how old she is and what area you live in?


Fudge is estimated to be 5 years old and we live in London.


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

Can anybody help?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry but not in a position to help, just bumping up a bit xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can I ask why your mum hates cats?
Could she not show some compassion given your circumstances...we all have to make sacrifices at some stage in our lives so it's a shame she can't see both sides of this situation...surely if the cat stays, she must know it's not forever and just until you are settled again.


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

lisa0307 said:


> Can I ask why your mum hates cats?
> Could she not show some compassion given your circumstances...we all have to make sacrifices at some stage in our lives so it's a shame she can't see both sides of this situation...surely if the cat stays, she must know it's not forever and just until you are settled again.


Unfortunately, she is not being reasonable. She just doesn't like animals- never has done. I don't understand it myself as I've always loved animals but this is her house and I don't know how long I need to be here.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's sad...looks like you'll have to be unreasonable when she's old and needs looking after....as the saying goes "be nice to your children, they'll choose your nursing home" x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Could your Dad not convince your mum to let Fudge stay?
Would Fudge get along with small dogs?


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

lisa0307 said:


> Could your Dad not convince your mum to let Fudge stay?
> Would Fudge get along with small dogs?


My dad isn't around much and my mum most definitely wears the trousers in the house. Although she has access to the garden, Fudge is restricted to one room in the house.

I have no idea how she'd get on with other animals.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

lisa0307 said:


> That's sad...looks like you'll have to be unreasonable when she's old and needs looking after....as the saying goes "be nice to your children, they'll choose your nursing home" x


What a terrible thing to say. Not everyone loves animals the same way you or I do but that does not necessarily mean they are any less nice than the rest of us.

Julie159 I hope you can find a suitable home for Fudge.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hun have you considered a local rescue? I know it's not the ideal situation but perhaps you could find a rescue that will put her into foster care until she finds a new permanent home.

I only suggest it because what if your mum got very angry due to you not finding her a home and took her elsewhere that isn't very nice or suitable Xx


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

loroll1991 said:


> Hun have you considered a local rescue? I know it's not the ideal situation but perhaps you could find a rescue that will put her into foster care until she finds a new permanent home.
> 
> I only suggest it because what if your mum got very angry due to you not finding her a home and took her elsewhere that isn't very nice or suitable Xx


Hi, she wouldn't do that. My mum isn't a horrible person; she just doesn't want a cat in her house. A shelter would be an absolute last resort.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

wind1 said:


> What a terrible thing to say. Not everyone loves animals the same way you or I do but that does not necessarily mean they are any less nice than the rest of us.


It was said in jest hun. My mum isn't keen on our animals but if we had problems and had to move in with her she wouldn't tell us to re home them...charity begins at home and if you can't help your closest family in times of need, even if you don't like pets, what does that say about the person... they will need a return favour for something at sometime..family is family Imo.
As for finding a home for puss, I have asked my friend and she knows someone that could help but she won't see her until later in the week x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Julie159 said:


> Hi, she wouldn't do that. My mum isn't a horrible person; she just doesn't want a cat in her house. A shelter would be an absolute last resort.


Ok Hun  it was just a suggestion and I didn't think your mum is a horrible person in the slightest! Lots of people do not love pets as much as others and I do not judge.

Just wanted to make sure that if your mum became very unhappy with Fudge your she wouldn't just give her away  that was all.

I really hope you find a good home for her xx


----------



## Julie159 (Sep 23, 2015)

wind1 said:


> What a terrible thing to say. Not everyone loves animals the same way you or I do but that does not necessarily mean they are any less nice than the rest of us.
> 
> Julie159 I hope you can find a suitable home for Fudge.


Thank you


----------

